# Where is the truth ???



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/forum/12087.html

Some say they are healthy, I don't have that experience with blues of other breeds than Mals.

Now it is popular to say things like it is "rare" and what not. WTF ???


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL @ "25 points in the AKC show ring" in one of the response posts. the dog is a 'CH' at 15 points... (unless he couldn't ever get his majors, then i guess the dog could accrue "singles" ad infinitum and _neve_r finish)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Coming from Dobermans I understand the problems you can find with the blue coats. I only owned one blue Dobe, and she had a beautiful coat, but she was from a pedigree of blacks and reds. I tend to think this is why we don't see to many blue Malinois with coat problems, because they are usually from a pedigree of fawn/red dogs. I suspect if we started to see people breeding blue to blue on a regular basis we'd also start to see the same coat issues that are seen in other breeds with blues where people try to capitolize on "rare" and breed blue to blue or blue to fawn (the dilute fawn, not the fawn we have in Malinois). So far I've only met one blue Malinois with skin/coat issues, and they looked just like the same issues I used to see in Dobe's, the thinning hair, irritated skin, etc.

As far as "rare", I don't think so. There are plenty of lines out there that carry blue if people really want it. I don't think I'd even call it "unusal" anymore. And IMO anyone advertising a working dog who mainly focuses on "rare color" or rare anything except maybe a very hard to find bloodline (ie rare Rover grandson) is aiming their ads at the uninformed, or they are uninformed.

Personally I don't like the blues, and if I found a blue dog who I really loved, I'd see if he had an equally good fawn/red brother for breeding. Just can't stand the eyes. It wouldn't be the end of the world if one popped up in a litter, I'm "flirting" with it with some of the lines I have, but I wouldn't try to produce it on purpose. 

I saw a similar ad the other day, except they were advertising "rare long haired Malinois" LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/forum/12087.html
> 
> Some say they are healthy, I don't have that experience with blues of other breeds than Mals.
> 
> Now it is popular to say things like it is "rare" and what not. WTF ???


I know in Dobies, blue dogs are known for skin problems. A friend that has dobies and owns one of beaucerons. She bought her first blue pup last year. She has special food, special hair sprays and always wipes the dog off after it goes outside as it seems to be allergic to many things including grass. The coat is much thinner and there is missing hair especially around the face and legs. I've seen this on other blue dobes as well and pits. I haven't seen this on Weimaraners, but admittedly haven't been around many. Also, I haven't seen the hair problem on the dilute mals either.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I know of this guy, I was told he is a nice guy but Clueless.

Just another one with a "want a pup outa ma boy" syndrome.


BTW that Extream dog didn't work to well when it couldn't pass a entry level PSA PDC :roll:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's what a reputable breeder says. Has comparison pics too.

http://www.chercarkennels.net

See "What is a blue Shepherd"


----------



## kiera hulet (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw the post about the blue of Weimaraners and the first thing I thought was "but they aren't really blue...." so I did a little digging and found this gem http://www.blueweimaraner.com/genetics.html

The site seems to have a lot of info on the history of the two colors, and discusses how blue Weimaraners are not the same colorwise or genetically as the traditional "gray" Weimaraners.

Also the Blue Weimaraners used to be allowed in conformation, but the color is now considered a disqualifying fault.

interesting...:-k


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

kiera hulet said:


> I saw the post about the blue of Weimaraners and the first thing I thought was "but they aren't really blue...." so I did a little digging and found this gem http://www.blueweimaraner.com/genetics.html
> 
> The site seems to have a lot of info on the history of the two colors, and discusses how blue Weimaraners are not the same colorwise or genetically as the traditional "gray" Weimaraners.
> 
> ...


That is interesting..more than I knew about them..I guess I was calling the grey color blue...I thought they only came in one color. But, I have seen a couple of the longer coated ones here in SoCal years ago.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I find it strange how people tend to go for an "unusual" colour in a breed, especially when they breed, say white to white, blue to blue, etc.

Genetics prove that there must be grey Newfoundlands. Ever seen one? They disappear at birth because they are unwelcome.

With the Briard, the grey became "unusual". Some even tried to breed just grey. Pity, the breed has, due to its long hair, succombed to girlie girls who want something to decorate their life. If one could exterminate show judges, I wouldn't put up any resistance :-D

The only white Boxer I saw was one that a breeder showed me, pickled, in a glass!!

I knew someone on another forum with a white Dobermann. In Continental Europe, this would be "binned" before the breed inspector came.

If you think of all the "whites" bred out of other breeds, GSD, West Highland White, and compare them to the permissible breed colours, what do you find?

I'ver never seen a blue Mal here, so can't say how healthy they are, probably, like their litter siblings, more or less. I think the problems start when one breeds blue to blue permanently, thereby narrowing the gene pool.

So show me the blue mals in the working scene!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> So show me the blue mals in the working scene!!


http://www.loupsdusoleil.com/dogs_meet_Villier.html

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/litter-dushi-x-wibo-11736/

Obviously there are some.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, Jennifer, I guess there are some workers in the litters but what interests me is when breeders start to breed blue to blue only.......


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Yes, Jennifer, I guess there are some workers in the litters but what interests me is when breeders start to breed blue to blue only.......


Ahhh...sorry.


----------

